# What's your alignment settings for your suspension and wheel/tire setup?



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

I'm trying to figure out what the right alignment settings are for my setup:


Addco front and rear sway bars
Koni Adjustable shock and struts
King Springs lowered 1"

The wheel/tires size is 245/40/18 and 275/35/18


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

WOW! You know what? I have had my car for 5 years on March 25 and have never had a wheel alignment. I took it in once (to Sears) just because and the technician told me I didn't need one and didn't charge me a penny. The car doesn't pull to either side and the tires are wearing normal. So sorry I can't help you out there. 

As far as my wheel and tire combo I have TSW Thruxton wheels (19" x 8" fronts @ 40mm and 19" x 9.5 rear @ 48mm). Tires are BFG KDW 2s (235 x 35 fronts and 275 x 30 rears). I shaved the rear fenders to about 1/4" left on the lip.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

If you are a heavy person, you should be sitting in the car when they do the alignment.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I know this is from Pedders but this is something to look at:

http://www.peddersusa.com/images/PDFS/Pedders GTO Alignment Specs.pdf


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

Nice find.


----------

